

A crazy Ruby quine: a spinning globe. - steveklabnik
http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20100905/p1

======
vito
Equally impressive: <http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916>

A Ruby -> Python -> Perl -> Lua -> OCaml -> Haskell -> C -> Java -> Brainfuck
-> Whitespace -> Unlambda -> Ruby quine!

~~~
chrisaycock
A polyglot quine! There should be special obfuscated contest just for that.

------
SlyShy
1\. Copy one of the above as a.rb.

2\. Run

while true; do clear; ruby a.rb | tee b.rb; sleep 1; mv -f b.rb a.rb; done

~~~
DougBTX
Smoothing the animation:

    
    
       while true; do clear; ruby a.rb 3 | tee b.rb; sleep 0.1; mv -f b.rb a.rb; done

~~~
gourneau
Here is a video - <http://screencast.com/t/yyoO5UJIPif>

------
roadnottaken
That is pretty cool, but the ultimate work of this type that I've seen is this
mandelbrot fly-through in perl:

<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=329492>

Seriously -- try it.

~~~
orangecat
Awesome. Works perfectly on OS X.

------
jpadvo
Does anyone know what kind of process was used to create this?

~~~
softbuilder
Port from the original Perl version.

~~~
itsnotvalid
Where is the original Perl version?

~~~
roadnottaken
Here is one:

<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=332609>

~~~
riffraff
I don't think that's the same thing: the perl code is a spinning world
visualization, the ruby code is code producing other code that in the end
produces the original one, where the different programs _also_ are
visualization of the world, which is a tad cooler :)

------
rbxbx
At least the Japanese rubyists remember how to have fun :)

------
gommm
His translated version of the article
<http://mamememo.blogspot.com/2010/09/qlobe.html> (not that there is much to
read :-) )

It's really impressive :-)

------
oshow
Here is his presentation video about quine at RubyKaigi2010:
<http://vimeo.com/14817369> (Japanese)

------
exch
This is certainly an amazing piece of work.

------
donniefitz2
That is truly impressive.

